# Garra Rufa - Flesh Eating Doctor Fish



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I've seen these _pedicure_ centres on TV, but today found that one has opened up since the last time I was in Durham.

As I'd walked into town, I was sorely tempted to give it a go, however I had an appointment with the MH roof and a bottle of wax.

Popped my head round the door and there were a few tanks of the little cannibalistic piscines, swimming around and merrily chomping away at the dead skin on customer's feet.

Have any of you tried them, are they as good as the young sales lady says they are, how long would I need to feed them before my feet return to a pristine state or before the fish hit bone :lol:

I'm tempted !

Ken.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ken

Do a search. There was a thread about it a few weeks ago.

I gather it's rather pleasant and surprisingly effective.

Dave


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

My wife has had a session with the fish - she said it was lovely. Make sure the place does a foot inspection before allowing you to use the fish - there have ben some hygiene concerns over verrucas and other nasties being spread by the fish - yuk


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Blizzard said:


> I've seen these _pedicure_ centres on TV, but today found that one has opened up since the last time I was in Durham.
> 
> As I'd walked into town, I was sorely tempted to give it a go, however I had an appointment with the MH roof and a bottle of wax.
> 
> ...


Take a holiday at the same time! 

We visited St Clair in the S of France a few years ago and you could stand in the sea and shoals of little fish would surrouind your legs nibbling.
Very pleasant. Didn't want to get out of the water.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Snorkeling in Kenya,

the fish nibbled, I hated it
 

Then again if I see a fish with teeth I panic

But loved snorkeling in sharm el shek, even with the angel fish

but the sharks   

I dont think so  
Aldra


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> Do a search. There was a thread about it a few weeks ago.....
> 
> Dave


Dave,

I've tried with a number of key words and failed miserably 

Ken.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Had a 'taster' :roll: session last week. Loved it and pleased with the results.

Best bit was big bloke who looked like a builder or all in wrestler, having his 2nd session, trying to convince 2 young women of the benefits :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

They have to kill the fish after every person because of health and safety --is that true???


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> They have to kill the fish after every person because of health and safety --is that true???


no, and they don't have teeth either.

Ian


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I tried it in Edinburgh a while back.
Quite enjoyed it. Funny sensation and feet were really smooth after it.

One guy came in, I noticed an open sore on the top of his foot as he was washing his feet before the treatment - pleased to say he wasn't allowed to procede and he was given a refund.


----------

